# the perfect fatty



## matthews131 (Feb 7, 2012)

hey i have never hurd of a fatty untill i joined this group. They look like the most amazing dish. I have no idea how to make these but i would love to try them. does anyone have a recipe for the perfect fatty??? and what kind of meat do you use and what do you put in it??? and just wondering about temperatures as well and smoke!


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 7, 2012)

http://www.smoking-meat.com/january-2010-bacon-wrapped-stuffed-sausage-fatty.html


----------



## sprky (Feb 7, 2012)

The last fattie I did was a Ruben. Take turkey sausage and roll it out in gallon zip lock. Toast 2 slices dark rye bread and crumble. Take sausage out of bag and place on wax paper. Cover sausage with 1000 island dressing. layer corned beef & Swiss cheese 2 layers. Cover with kraut and rye bread crumbles. Roll up. Wrap in cheap bacon weave. Smoke till IT is 165.


----------



## ellymae (Feb 7, 2012)

The "perfect" fatty is in the eye of the beholder, and changes from day to day.

If you have never made a fatty before I have a few suggestions.

1. Never make just one. Really - fatties must be made in at least pairs.

2. Make a naked fatty. There is something nice and pure and simple about a naked fatty. Just unwrap it, rub it in your favorite rub if you must,

    but make at least one unadulterated porky goodness.

3. Let your imagination go!! My first stuffed fatty was an Italian fatty. Then I did a ruben fatty, then breakfast fatties... have fun. Even when they don't turn out great they are still delicious!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 8, 2012)

Whatever you like! Be creative!


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 8, 2012)

ellymae said:


> The "perfect" fatty is in the eye of the beholder, and changes from day to day.
> 
> If you have never made a fatty before I have a few suggestions.
> 
> ...




X2 on what Ellymae said.    I like them naked and hubby likes with the bacon weave! Your imagination is your only limit.


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 8, 2012)

Breakfast fatties. Cant go wrong with that


----------



## matthews131 (Feb 8, 2012)

do you put any seasoning in the meat or is it just plain burger???


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 8, 2012)

I've made them with ground beef (brushed with A1, and filled with green peppers, mushrooms, onions and cheddar cheese) and with breakfast sausage (filled with scrambled eggs, hash browns, peppers, onions and pepper jack cheese). Yes you can dust with your favorite rub or other seasoning. Go on over to the fatty section and browse around, I'm sure you'll find something you like or you'll get some ideas to make up your own


----------



## ellymae (Feb 8, 2012)

Quote:


matthews131 said:


> do you put any seasoning in the meat or is it just plain burger???


A fatty is a one pound sausage chub - you know the kind - Jimmy Dean, Bob Evans, etc. Take it out of it's plastic sleeve and toss it in the smoker. Let it go 2-3 hours till the IT gets to 160+ then enjoy.

Even people who can't eat sausage because it gives them indigestion can enjoy a fatty - a lot of the fat renders out.

See? BBQ is GOOD FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 8, 2012)

I try to throw a lb of Jimmy Deans on - just cut the plastic sleeve off and put it on the grill next to whatever I'm smoking - each time I fire up the smoker.  Then, the next morning, I'll fry it and serve with some eggs.  Just like Cracker Barrel!


----------

